# Sometimes its worth the effort



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

So its taken me 3 days to fully cut back, polish and wax the 32 due in part to the hose pipe ban weather. You know whats its like; 3am wake up and can't get back to sleep, "i'll have a look on ebay" so I end up buying a buffer and have finally got round to using it and seeing what the new carbon bits look like. Really happy with the results. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice black cars always look awesome when polished. What "buffer" did you go for?

Charlie


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great....love the White on black contrast.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

job well done it look very nice and clean!
that wheels look very good in your 32


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

:bowdown1:OMG, this looks Fu**** awesome:bowdown1:


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Came back good, nice work bud


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great stuff, car looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments, I do hope I don't have to do it again for a while.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

mate all i can say is wow car looks absolutely stunning... please do mine lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. Your hard work has most certainly paid off. Well done! 

I bought this hose for my Karcher pressure washer the other day. It is supposed to be able to draw water from a bucket or a water but although I haven't yet tried it. So hosepipe ban can do one!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

Tom I hate to tell you this Essex and Suffolk water arnt on a hosepipe ban!!! 


Oh car looks nice btw lol I did get your text but waiting to see how much I get Paid as I started a new job last month and havnt been paid yet


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, had to take a second look over to make sure I was convinced by the white wheels - yip looks great, real head turner. 

And if that was your first outing with a DA/ buffer - great job, looks fantastic.

P


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks fantastic mate good work


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

gtr-loz said:


> Tom I hate to tell you this Essex and Suffolk water arnt on a hosepipe ban!!!
> 
> 
> Oh car looks nice btw lol I did get your text but waiting to see how much I get Paid as I started a new job last month and havnt been paid yet


I should bloody hope we're not on a ban as its not stopped raining. Hope your new jobs going well and just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking your car looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Good looking car. Love the engine bay.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Good effort!  :thumbsup:


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks great I am about to start detailing my car a white R32 Vspec2 will post pics when I have done it. Hope it comes up as good as yours . 
What product did you use if any on the engine bay ?

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd just resprayed the engine covers so they still look fresh. Apart from that I used Meguiars compound for cutting back and their polish for shining up. I also used autosol for all the metal parts.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

gts-tom said:


> I'd just resprayed the engine covers so they still look fresh. Apart from that I used Meguiars compound for cutting back and their polish for shining up. I also used autosol for all the metal parts.


Thanks will give those a go


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks amazing apart from the chicken wire ghetto grill.

Would look sooo much better with the OEM item.

T51R???


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be changing the grill but not back to the OEM item as I'm not a big fan of the "window blind" look. I would ideally like something like an R33 style version.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking Bang Tidy mate!
I like what youve done with the engine covers =looks much better !


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks fantastic....


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> Looking Bang Tidy mate!
> I like what youve done with the engine covers =looks much better !


Thanks mate, Thought i'd go for more of a OEM look.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Looks fantastic mate. Black with white wheels is a great combo.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful Car, well worth all the hard graft..:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Lovely.

Just needs a proper front grill

Baz


----------

